# Shower Stall Pan Mod



## vern38

Back in 2004 DAVERL posted where he had converted his tub with a shower pan. Have any of you that post done this? I noticed Dave only has 48 posts and it appears he hasen't been around for a while. I have already ordered the part but was curious if anybody recently had done this? I HATE THAT HUMP







IT HAS TO GO!

Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn

Someone just did or is now doing it................Now who was it


----------



## CamperAndy

Vern - John found it but I thought I would link it here for you.

Tub replacement


----------



## vern38

CamperAndy said:


> Vern - John found it but I thought I would link it here for you.
> 
> Tub replacement
> [snapback]111776[/snapback]​


Thanks, didnâ€™t even know this post was out there. I will be doing the 24"X36" shower floor pan instead of the tub but this helps me see what I'm up against. After I install the shower pan I'm going to put the stall enclosure door in as well.

Vern


----------



## Reverie

My kids would revolt if I took out the hump. That is their favorite feature.

Reverie


----------



## vern38

Reverie said:


> My kids would revolt if I took out the hump. That is their favorite feature.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]111903[/snapback]​


Hey kids I removed the hump...


----------



## nynethead

When I saw the post with pictures and details I was all for it. Them my DW said she liked having the hump, it was eisier to wash the kids. who knew


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow, I don't know how I misseed that thread the first time around, but that is a great mod, Chips! Well done!









I just cant let the DW see this... Like I need another project!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow, I don't know how I misseed that thread the first time around, but that is a great mod, Chips! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant let the DW see this... Like I need another project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112007[/snapback]​


Doug - Say it ain't so!!! You could not have missed a thread.


----------



## vern38

CamperAndy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't know how I misseed that thread the first time around, but that is a great mod, Chips! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant let the DW see this... Like I need another project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112007[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Doug - Say it ain't so!!! You could not have missed a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112023[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Doug wait to show her the mod untill I have my pictures posted of the enclosed shower. An to think we have a NEW Home Depot







they should have a shower door.









Vern


----------



## Moosegut

vern38 said:


> Thanks, didnâ€™t even know this post was out there. I will be doing the 24"X36" shower floor pan instead of the tub but this helps me see what I'm up against. After I install the shower pan I'm going to put the stall enclosure door in as well.
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]111785[/snapback]​


Vern,

Pictures are a must please. I'm not too worried about an uprising if I take out that hump tub. I just can't even imagine sitting my son on that thing and giving him a bath - seeing that he's 6'5" and 190 pounds.


----------



## Moosegut

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow, I don't know how I misseed that thread the first time around
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]112007[/snapback]​


Ya know, I thought I felt the earth shaking that day.


----------



## ee4308

Here is is great link for shower pans and other realted items. I am interested in doing the same thing.









SHOWER PAN & RELATED ITEMS


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Reverie said:


> My kids would revolt if I took out the hump. That is their favorite feature.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]111903[/snapback]​


Have to agree with Reverie on this one. That "hump" is a great place for kids to sit down on an wash legs/feet.


----------



## vern38

Ok guys and gals, no where near finished *"BUT"* here's a teaser.























Vern


----------



## ee4308

vern38 said:


> Ok guys and gals, no where near finished *"BUT"* here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117389[/snapback]​


Hey Boss,

That is a nice mod for sure. Looking forward to doing mine. Hope you can furnish more pics as you finish.


----------



## vern38

ee4308 said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys and gals, no where near finished *"BUT"* here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117389[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Boss,
> 
> That is a nice mod for sure. Looking forward to doing mine. Hope you can furnish more pics as you finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117414[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I have taken a bunch of pics just posted 1 to show work in progress. Love that shower already.









Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Have to admit...that "teaser" shot sure looks GREAT.


----------



## Chips

Vern,
Your Shower Pan and stall look great.

Since you and I have the identical trailer, I assume your drain plumbing pipes were set up the same which was taking the long way around on a horizontal path.

1. Were your pipes as mine or more direct?
2. If the pipes were as mine, did you reroute them more direct?

I ask the above mainly to see if all of the similar trailers were plumbed the same or whether for some reason mine was assembled by an inexperienced factury worker?

Chips


----------



## prevish gang

The hump makes it possible to evenly shave the legs. You'd better check with Mrs Vern on this one first, or you may have to snuggle against some unevenly shaven legs!


----------



## Scrib

Holy Hyatt Regency, Battman! I like that alot - not sure I have the skills to pull it off myself (who am I kidding, I definately don't have the skills!), but I might have a chat with my local dealer about it.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I bought the full tub, which is 16" deep on ebay for $45 plus shipping. So far the old one is removed and new going in soon. I definately like it already, gonna be nice.


----------



## vern38

Chips said:


> Vern,
> Your Shower Pan and stall look great.
> 
> Since you and I have the identical trailer, I assume your drain plumbing pipes were set up the same which was taking the long way around on a horizontal path.
> 
> 1. Were your pipes as mine or more direct?
> 2. If the pipes were as mine, did you reroute them more direct?
> 
> I ask the above mainly to see if all of the similar trailers were plumbed the same or whether for some reason mine was assembled by an inexperienced factury worker?
> 
> Chips
> [snapback]117441[/snapback]​


My pipes are like yours but I didn't reroute. I had no drainage problem and I figured if it works don't fix it. All I did was cut out the p-trap leaving enough space for unions then removed a 4 inch section cut that piece down to 2 & 1/2 inches and put it back together with 3 unions. As far as the shower stall itself goes it is finished plumbing and all. I still need to do the wood work under the pan, over the drainage pipe, install the enclosure and seal. Here are some pics below; when the project has been completed I will post all the pics in the mods section of the gallary. If you plan on doing the shower mod you will have fun with that back wall in the 25FB since the thing isn't straight.







If you want I can put together a document with all the pics and what I did.

Vern


----------



## ARzark

Right on








That tileboard gives the shower that "upscale look"
Some brushed nickle fixtures and you're flying first class









Looks great!


----------



## HootBob

WOW!!!! Vern that really looks great
Love the pattern it brightens the bathroom up so much

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## PDX_Doug

Vern,

That is really coming along beautifully! I love the tile look.









Question though... With the the riser you have there, how much head room do you have? That seems a lot higher than what is under the OEM tub.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di

That mod really looks classy. Hats off to you!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Impressive. Nice job









I think you win best mod in 06

John


----------



## vern38

PDX_Doug said:


> Vern,
> 
> That is really coming along beautifully! I love the tile look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question though... With the the riser you have there, how much head room do you have? That seems a lot higher than what is under the OEM tub.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]117598[/snapback]​


Actually it is a quater inch shorter than the old platform. The new platform is just wider and longer.

Vern


----------



## vern38

Back at it today, hope to have it finished this afternoon. Will post some pics...

Vern


----------



## RVCarolina

That is one awesome mod! Where did you get the wall panels? I havn't seen any that look that good. Great job.
Fred


----------



## vern38

Well it's pretty much finished, all I have to do is seal it and thats it. I broke a serious sweat over this one.







Here's a couple of pics. I will post all of them sometime next week in the mods section.

Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug

That really is beautiful, Vern.
Well done!









If you don't mind my asking, what would you estimate in hours and $$$?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38

PDX_Doug said:


> That really is beautiful, Vern.
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what would you estimate in hours and $$$?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]120626[/snapback]​


I'm just guessing on the dollars but that was around $400.00 and there was 30 hours labor. I'll add up the receipts and see what it was tomorrow and let you know.

Vern


----------



## skippershe

Beautiful Vern









You should be very proud of yourself









Dawn


----------



## Thor

Vern

What can I say...but you are the man









Your shower looks better than my home.

Awesome mod
















How much time did that take you?

Thor


----------



## HootBob

WOW!!!!! really looks great Vern








One question for you though 
What keeps the doors from sliding back and forth while traveling
I would be a little concern they would slide and bang really hard and break?

Don


----------



## vern38

HootBob said:


> WOW!!!!! really looks great Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question for you though
> What keeps the doors from sliding back and forth while traveling
> I would be a little concern they would slide and bang really hard and break?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120656[/snapback]​


A bunge cord hooked to the handle and looped around the doors.









Vern


----------



## countrygirl

Wow...it is beautiful!


----------



## vern38

Well since Kat isnâ€™t here to put me to work







guess I'll finish up the shower mod and finish a mod I started for the Tundra. Last night I installed MS Streets & Trips 2006 with GPS Locator and need to either buy or make a console mount for the Laptop. Ya know since I'm going to be 50 in September and Kat says I have CRS







I might get lost







.

Vern


----------



## ARzark

We use Streets and Trips and love it! DW tracks and logs all of the trips we do, makes for a good journal! Pretty simple to use too!


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> DW tracks and logs all of the trips we do, makes for a good journal!


Jeff,

How does that work? Are there more features to Streets and Trips than just the route guideance and moving map features?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

vern38 said:


> Last night I installed MS Streets & Trips 2006 with GPS Locator and need to either buy or make a console mount for the Laptop.
> 
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122757[/snapback]​


Told DW that's what I want to get
Z-family made a lab top mount for in the TV and it looks cool

Don


----------



## vern38

vern38 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!! really looks great Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question for you though
> What keeps the doors from sliding back and forth while traveling
> I would be a little concern they would slide and bang really hard and break?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120656[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> A bunge cord hooked to the handle and looped around the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]120680[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don heres some pics of how the door will be held in place during transit.

Vern


----------



## vern38

HootBob said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I installed MS Streets & Trips 2006 with GPS Locator and need to either buy or make a console mount for the Laptop.
> 
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]122757[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Told DW that's what I want to get
> Z-family made a lab top mount for in the TV and it looks cool
> 
> Don
> [snapback]122915[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Did they post pics? I'd like to see how they did theirs. *(NEVER MIND Found Them)* I am curious if they just sit the laptop on the Plexiglas or do they secure it on there some how.

Vern


----------



## z-family




----------



## Txcamper

vern38 said:


> Ok guys and gals, no where near finished *"BUT"* here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]117389[/snapback]​


That looks really good!


----------



## vern38

z-family said:


> Vern...
> It doesn't show it in the pictures...but I added a velcro strap that wraps all the way around the hinge area of the laptop...it has been very secure and no probs so far.
> [snapback]123059[/snapback]​


Thanks Rob, I was wondering how you did that. I was looking at the prefab mounts and they were $195 for my truck
 






. I know for sure I could make one for less than that. Thought about making mine with square stock welding it all together with my mig welder. Need to go and look at what I have for metal stock in the ole storage shed.









Vern


----------



## z-family




----------



## vern38

Well got to use the new shower for almost a week and man what a difference, "NO MORE BATH HOUSE OR ROTERSIERRY TUB"







There was only 1 very small problem. I forgot to seal the corners







. Easy fix though...









Vern


----------



## HootBob

Glad the shower worked great for you beside the little caulking on the corners









Don


----------



## Insomniak

Whoo-hoo!!! Ideas for another mod and we don't even have the trailer yet!! I hate step tubs and it's the one thing I really didn't like about the Outback. I thought (like many trailers) it was because of the wheel well.

It's a goner now!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Vern,

Glad to hear the new shower is a success.







It sure did turn out beautifully!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Now that you have that skill under your belt, how about you go on a road trip to Oregon and "help" me do the same?


----------

